# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Bà Nà - Chinh phục 4 kỷ lục thế giới (650.000 đ)

## nguyenthixuankhuyen

CÔNG TY DU LỊCH CHU DU VIỆT
TRUNG TÂM DU LỊCH MIỀN TRUNG
Add: F111 Trần Anh Tông - TP. Đà Nẵng
Tel: 05113 741 469 / 0912 555 627 / 0986 949 777
Email: info@dulichdanang.net.vn
Web: http://dulichdanang.net.vn
https://www.facebook.com/dulichdanang.net.vn

----------


## thaithuy.92

nghe danh cáp treo Bà NÀ đã lâu mà vẫn chưa có dịp ngồi trên đó.... :Frown: ((

----------


## nguyenthixuankhuyen



----------


## nguyenthixuankhuyen



----------

